# Sometimes it stinks being right! LOL



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

I got my lab results back, I'll let them speak for themselves!

T4 6.9 (4.5-12.0)
Free T4 1.13 (0.82-1.77)
T3 88 (71-180)
Free T3 1.9 (2.0-4.4)
TSH 14.670 (4.5-12.0)

Harrumph, I think I need an increase in Synthroid? Perhaps? LOL! My regular MD has called in a script for 150mcg of Synthroid. I'll pick it up later. He offered to keep me regulated instead of me trying to find another Endo. I said he wants my TSH under 4, and I told him that in my case, it needs to be under 1! He said ok, so we'll see!


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Well I guess you need an increase! Its good your doctor will work with you in your treatment. That is half the battle. Stick to your guns in your TSH level though. But go slow with dosing as not to over shot your goal level. Its a bear getting back. Good luck!


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

hillaryedrn said:


> I got my lab results back, I'll let them speak for themselves!
> 
> T4 6.9 (4.5-12.0)
> Free T4 1.13 (0.82-1.77)
> ...


Hey Hillary...those numbers look kind of like mine. I'll tell you what though...not too shabby for the first guess. It could be a lot worse.

What dose were you on? If that T3 doesnt come up on its own with a dose increase you might wanna add some Cytomel. Your T4 seems a bit disproportionate to T3 but its still probably too early to tell.

Bump that T4 and see if the T3 comes with it and you'll be perfect!

Congratulations on not being way off....TSH of 14 is high but thankfully they didn't send you into la la land....


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

That's true Phil! I'm not on cytomel right now, just synthroid. I start my higher dose tomorrow and go back in 3 months for a recheck. I'm suprised I don't feel worse with that tsh!!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

hillaryedrn said:


> That's true Phil! I'm not on cytomel right now, just synthroid. I start my higher dose tomorrow and go back in 3 months for a recheck. I'm suprised I don't feel worse with that tsh!!


You should re-check your labs in 6 weeks and adjust Synthroid as needed. There is no reason to wait 3 months and you'll want to get your lab's up a bit before you do begin to feel it.

If your FT-3 doesn't go up you can always give Selenium a try first. I tried 100mg of Selenium for a few weeks before going onto Cytomel and it did raise it although not enough. I probably should have given it longer but for some reason didn't.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hillaryedrn said:


> I got my lab results back, I'll let them speak for themselves!
> 
> T4 6.9 (4.5-12.0)
> Free T4 1.13 (0.82-1.77)
> ...


Oh, my gosh...................yes; you are undermedicated. And yes, as you know you need to be 1 or less because of the cancer most specifially but for other reasons as well.

What dose are you on now; trying to figure out your increase.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

LOL Andros! I knew you would appreciate that! :tongue0013:

My MD has increased me from 112 mcg to 150 mcg. I once had the "formula" to decide dose, but I can't seem to find it right now. If I do find it again, I'll post it here.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hillaryedrn said:


> LOL Andros! I knew you would appreciate that! :tongue0013:
> 
> My MD has increased me from 112 mcg to 150 mcg. I once had the "formula" to decide dose, but I can't seem to find it right now. If I do find it again, I'll post it here.


That is a nice little increase; I hope it kicks in soon. You are no stranger to Cytomel so perhaps a tiny bit (5 mcgs.) should be added if you don't see better results in 6 to 8 weeks and that would be "as per your doctor", of course.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Eeek! My wish would be for monthly blood tests for a while and small, incremental increases.

Really? You aren't dragging your body across the room? Wow.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

No, I'm not dragging, but I did notice I was more tired than I had been. Hopefully this will kick in soon!!


----------

